# NBD - REDSUB Coliseum 6 (Firetop)



## lewis (Jan 22, 2021)

pics  



















Absolutely love this thing.
Plays amazing.

Long term its going to get gold Hipshot Hardware (possibly - if not black Hipshot), and EMG pickups/Darkglass preamp.

Stock tuners feel shit and the frets need polishing. Thats about the only bad things..

As you can see, I still need to complete my Redsub 4 string too. Needs a neck pickup and a EMG preamp.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 22, 2021)

That's quite the shape. Looks cool otherwise. HNBD.


----------



## lewis (Jan 22, 2021)

TedEH said:


> That's quite the shape. Looks cool otherwise. HNBD.


Thankyou!!  

The shape is actually really comfy in either seated or classic and gives a tiny bit of neckdive on a thin straps - but seems ok on wider ones.

Proper pleased.
Its 36.25 inch scale on bottom so very nearly Dingwall scale


----------



## Taikatatti (Jan 23, 2021)

Looks great! I ordered the 5-string version few days ago, can’t wait to get it now!


----------



## lewis (Jan 23, 2021)

Taikatatti said:


> Looks great! I ordered the 5-string version few days ago, can’t wait to get it now!


Those look awesome.
I was really stuck between which one to get.
Went 6 string in the end.
Look forward to NBD thread when you get it 

Mine came with lots of condensation all over it. Just a heads up incase yours is the same.

Mine was quite damp. Sat it aside for hours after wiping it to get to room temperature. Been fine since.


----------



## Harry (Jan 27, 2021)

That's wicked! 
The 34-36.25" fan is a nice idea. The Dingwall basses are cool, but I always found the 37" low end to be overwhelmingly long, especially for single string stretches on that low string and 36.25" seems like it would a bit more manageable.
And Jumbo frets too on the spec sheet, love that! Another thing I don't love about the Dingwalls, the fucking tiny vintage Fender/Gibson style frets.


----------



## lewis (Jan 28, 2021)

Harry said:


> That's wicked!
> The 34-36.25" fan is a nice idea. The Dingwall basses are cool, but I always found the 37" low end to be overwhelmingly long, especially for single string stretches on that low string and 36.25" seems like it would a bit more manageable.
> And Jumbo frets too on the spec sheet, love that! Another thing I don't love about the Dingwalls, the fucking tiny vintage Fender/Gibson style frets.


Nailed it!

Thats exactly how i feel about the specs vs Dingwalls. I love the sound of Dingwalls but like you say, the specs arent exactly perfect. Im going to get the Tone Capsule in this


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 28, 2021)

My bassist just snagged one of these and I was super impressed for the $500 he spent all together getting it shipped to the US. Like you said a little fret polishing, but the setup as far as neck and string height was great except the lowest string wasn't wound long enough to go through the nut slot.


----------



## lewis (Jan 29, 2021)

In a mammoth house cleanup I impulsively dumped every cable I own (was in a giant bag filled to the brim. A total clusterfuck of tangled cables and leads)

So i have zero cables right now to plug this thing in and try it through my Darkglass X7 Ultra haha.
So until I buy some new patch leads etc it will have to remain unplugged.

When I do, I will try and do a playthrough of one of my former bands songs to showcase how this sounds


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 30, 2021)

Is binding binding if it's black paint?


----------



## lewis (Jan 30, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> Is binding binding if it's black paint?


i would rather that. SOmetimes, i dont like the feel of actual binding on a neck


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 1, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> Is binding binding if it's black paint?


It is if you’re Kiesel. IMO binding should mean an added material, but there are no rules, I guess.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 2, 2021)

i wish mine wasnt a piece of shit


----------



## lewis (Feb 3, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> i wish mine wasnt a piece of shit



did you take them up on their 30 day return policy? Could have swapped it for a different one.

Mines good. Its unlucky yours wasnt. Whats wrong with it? And can a setup/Hardware swap not sort the issue?


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 3, 2021)

i dont hate it. its got little nicks all over it and the frets are starting to sprout. The thing that bothered me the most was that the bridge pieces weren't parallel. That doesnt affect playability, it plays as well as id expect a 400 dollar bass to play, i just cant not see it anymore.


----------



## lewis (Feb 3, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> i dont hate it. its got little nicks all over it and the frets are starting to sprout. The thing that bothered me the most was that the bridge pieces weren't parallel. That doesnt affect playability, it plays as well as id expect a 400 dollar bass to play, i just cant not see it anymore.


ah man!
Could you re-drill/reposition the skewed bridge pieces whilst hiding the original, wrong, holes?


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 3, 2021)

lewis said:


> ah man!
> Could you re-drill/reposition the skewed bridge pieces whilst hiding the original, wrong, holes?



if im doing anything im doing all of it, havent done enough research to know what hardware i want to use, have a p bass i need to finish first, million things to complain about i cant pick which one to do anything with


----------

